

A Man’s Quest to Save the Most Colossal Fishes on Earth - kb21
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/one-mans-quest-save-colossal-fishes-earth/

======
MichaelAza
I'm sorry, "fishes"? Shouldn't that be "fish"?

~~~
Someone
[http://grammarist.com/usage/fish-fishes/](http://grammarist.com/usage/fish-
fishes/):

"In biology, for instance, _fishes_ is used to refer to multiple species of
fish. For example, if you say you saw four fish when scuba diving, that means
you saw four individual fish, but if you say you saw four fishes, we might
infer that you saw an undetermined number of fish of four different species."

~~~
MichaelAza
Interesting, didn't know that was valid usage. You learn something every day.

